# Farewell, Burger King



## applecruncher (Jul 15, 2018)

Yeah, I know fast food is bad for me.  But a few times a year I have to have a burger and fries or onion rings from...wherever.  I no longer care for Wendy's, and I only like McD's fish sandwich. So, once every few months I get a Burger King Whopper & onion rings.

Well, that's what I got Friday.  Brought it home, first couple bites were't so great.  Ate a bit more, then......I tossed it into the trash.  I don't know if it was the burger, toppings, grease from the onion rings.....WHATEVER.


BK, we had a good run.  Next time I get a craving, I'll get a sack of White Castles. SLIDERS :laugh:


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 15, 2018)

We had Whataburgers last week and they were SO DANG GOOD.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 15, 2018)

We don't have those CM.  We also don't have In & Out, but I spent some time in California and still remember Carl Jrs.  Yum!

If I lived in Texas I would look like a whale because I _love_ good Mexican food.  Ohio Mexican food is a JOKE.  OTOH California pizza was awful.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 15, 2018)

*My new favorite is Sonic.  And Smashburger.  Smashburger has great chicken and fries*


----------



## DaveA (Jul 15, 2018)

I don't frequent fast food joints very often but BK has always been my favorite.  Maybe if I had your experience 'cruncher, I'd change venues as well.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jul 15, 2018)

Last time,I stopped at the BK,I had the same experience, my fav was the Whopper Jr and onion rings.
Whole thing went in the trash


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 15, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> We don't have those CM.  We also don't have In & Out, but I spent some time in California and still remember Carl Jrs.  Yum!
> 
> If I lived in Texas I would look like a whale because I _love_ good Mexican food.  Ohio Mexican food is a JOKE.  OTOH California pizza was awful.



OMG, I love Mexican food.   :drool:


----------



## Lara (Jul 15, 2018)

Our best take-out burger chain in NC is "Cook-Out Grill". Lots of people like "5 Guys" also. 

I corrected my typo that said "5 Guts"...that's more like it  :laugh:


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 15, 2018)

Lara said:


> Our best take-out burger chain in NC is "Cook-Out Grill". Lots of people like "5 Guys" also.
> 
> I corrected my typo that said "5 Guts"...that's more like it  :laugh:



We have 5 Guys here; very popular but they're in a different part of the city. I might try sometime.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 15, 2018)

*​5 Guys is the one place I cannot do. Tried it a couple times, got sick every time. So no more.*


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 15, 2018)

Still hanging tough with the Whopper Jr ‘burger’, small too salty fries, and sugarless chemical ‘drink’
They do have real tomatoes of which I’m a sucker for
Somehow it does it for me in town when shopping for building material
 Quick, not hard on the pocketbook

However, let it sit and it all turns to Glopper Jr with limp wilted potato worms 

Then again;
Someone putting in a pitch for the supermarket chikin in another thread may change my mind
Goin’ to town tomorrow
Monday is cheap chikin’ day


----------



## gennie (Jul 15, 2018)

I also occasionally loved a Whopper but they lost me when they changed the formula for the sauce.  Made it much too sweet for me


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm deeply saddened by the news!

I hope the onion rings are not part of the problem.

I'm a big fan of onion rings in general and also those seasoned pigtail fries from Arby's.


----------



## oldman (Jul 16, 2018)

Lara said:


> Our best take-out burger chain in NC is "Cook-Out Grill". Lots of people like "5 Guys" also.
> 
> I corrected my typo that said "5 Guts"...that's more like it  :laugh:



IMO, NC has the very best barbecue pulled pork sandwich I have ever eaten. I really like the sandwich with the cole slaw on top of the meat. There used to be a place inside of Charlotte’s airport that sold the sandwich. I always looked forward to that sandwich when I flew into Charlotte. 

We would sometimes fly down to Miami from New York or Washington and do a stop in Charlotte. While the cabin was being cleaned for the next leg of the flight, I would run inside and get a sandwich to go. My First Officer would laugh and tell me that we were going to get fed from the galley on the way down to Miami. I would tell him/her that we weren’t getting anything as good as this sandwich.


----------



## JimW (Jul 16, 2018)

Out of the "Big 3" for fast food burgers, Wendy's, McDonald's and BK, I like Wendy's the best. I usually get a #1 combo with bacon, which is just their regular 1/4lb cheeseburger with bacon. I like Wendy's fries the best too.

Five Guys is pretty good and I like Fuddruckers too. We've got a New England chain called the 99 Restaurant that makes a really good burger as well.

I love a good sloppy burger, the more grease, bacon & cheese the  better, lol. I always use an 80% patty or 80% ground beef when cooking burgers on the grill,  everything else just turns into a hockey puck.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jul 16, 2018)

When I was a kid, there used to be Ground Round restaurants, the ones with the peanut shells on the floor...*great *burgers.

Nowadays, once in a great while, I'll have a Red Robin or Johnny Rockets burger. We used to have Fuddruckers, too, but it's been gone for awhile now. 

Five guys is pretty good and of the 3 fast food chains, I like McDonald's the best.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 16, 2018)

We don't go to the fast food places at all. When I'm with my daughter she likes  to go. Who am I to sit in the car. That would be so impolite. lol To be honest I could live on McDonalds fries. I don't even need the burger!


----------



## JimW (Jul 16, 2018)

CindyLouWho said:


> When I was a kid, there used to be Ground Round restaurants, the ones with the peanut shells on the floor...*great *burgers.
> 
> Nowadays, once in a great while, I'll have a Red Robin or Johnny Rockets burger. We used to have Fuddruckers, too, but it's been gone for awhile now.
> 
> Five guys is pretty good and of the 3 fast food chains, I like McDonald's the best.



We used to have the Ground Round restaurants here in Mass, they were pretty good.

Dairy Queen also makes a decent burger.


----------



## DaveA (Jul 16, 2018)

I still enjoy BK when I do hit a fast food joint but Applecruncher may have put a damper on my meals as that emoji up-chucking in shades of green may come to mind.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 16, 2018)

*@ DaveA
*
:lofl:

One site I used to visit had an _animated_ vomit/barf emoticon. It moved, kinda like this roly-poly rolling on floor laughing one ^^.  I used to look forward to an opportunity to use it!


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 17, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> OMG, I love Mexican food.   :drool:



I'm in New Mexico, and Mexican food is a staple here.  Too bad most of it is so fattening!  I make a mean green chile chicken stew that isn't fattening at all, though.  And posole, made right, isn't fattening either.  I make it a couple or three times a year -- a huge pot -- and freeze it in meal size portions.


----------



## Lara (Jul 17, 2018)

Butterfly, "Pasole made right"? That peaked my curiosity so I googled the recipe. So many variations. Authentic? Pasole Verde? Pasole Rojo? Red, white, or green? Which one is made right? It must be really good the way you make it.


----------



## AprilT (Jul 17, 2018)

When I'm out on the road for a trip and we make a stop, BK Jr and onion rings for me, but I agree, it doesn't taste as good as years past.  I will settle for one of the others if we can't find the BK close by.  Last time I was out, I was called picky just because we rode past two McDs and a Wendys and had to get across the road to the BK.  :yeahright:  I would have stopped for a Churches burger if we'd passed that first though I rarely ever see one of those anywhere I live, mostly saw them in Tampa Fl.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 17, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> I'm in New Mexico, and Mexican food is a staple here.  Too bad most of it is so fattening!  I make a mean green chile chicken stew that isn't fattening at all, though.  And posole, made right, isn't fattening either.  I make it a couple or three times a year -- a huge pot -- and freeze it in meal size portions.



Yummy.   When in New Mexico, I'm always on the hunt for Hatch chile peppers.   :drool:


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2018)

The only local FF places here are McDonald's and Dunkin Donuts. More pizza places than anything else. To get even Wendys or Burger King requires an 8 to 10 mile (one-way) journey. Personally, I really don't care for burgers at a FF place and maybe being summer has to do with the quality. For a while I was getting ground turkey and making my own burgers from that, but it just didn't have the same flavor that red meat burgers have - not BAD, just different. Ended up putting plenty of barbecue sauce and other condiments on them.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2018)

I remember the Ground Round. It was pretty good. I miss it.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2018)

I remember Burger Chef, and BBF (burger boy food-o-rama) ...(may have been regional)


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 17, 2018)

In and out for me...


----------



## Falcon (Jul 17, 2018)

Yeah !   Me  too  Jim


----------



## DaveA (Jul 20, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> I remember Burger Chef, and BBF (burger boy food-o-rama) ...(may have been regional)



We had a Burger Chef here in southeastern Mass., but it was quite a few years ago. Before some of the now popular FF places even appeared.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 20, 2018)

debodun said:


> Personally, I really don't care for burgers at a FF place.



for me, the best burger is one at an old fashioned café
a good burger, a few chips, and a cup of coffee
worth the sit down


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 21, 2018)

Carl's Jr. by far the mot flavor from the beef from how it is cooked. Still no IN n Out burger places in my town. Everyone raves about them. White Castle was my favorite as a kid. They would issue coupons occasionally for five burgers for 25 cents!!


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 1, 2018)

Lara said:


> Our best take-out burger chain in NC is "Cook-Out Grill". Lots of people like "5 Guys" also.
> 
> I corrected my typo that said "5 Guts"...that's more like it  :laugh:




funny
around five years ago I made a poster


----------



## KingsX (Aug 1, 2018)

.

"Where's the beef" ??

Because of the current high price of beef,  I am disappointed in what little beef are in fast-food hamburgers.  

I recently spent $5 on a Big Mac.  The bun and beef patties were so tiny, it was pitiful.

I was in another town last week and stopped by their Dairy Queen to get a $5  DQ Dude [basically it's a large chicken fried steak burger]  It was yummy.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 2, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *​5 Guys is the one place I cannot do. Tried it a couple times, got sick every time. So no more.*



HI Marie,my next door neighbor raved about 5 Guys,said the 'burgers were delicious'. I went with couple friends last summer to ck it out. The service was so slow,couple employees standing around doing nothing.The hamburger was 'god awful',tossed it,waste of money Sue


----------



## hearlady (Aug 2, 2018)

Lara said:


> Our best take-out burger chain in NC is "Cook-Out Grill". Lots of people like "5 Guys" also.
> 
> I corrected my typo that said "5 Guts"...that's more like it  :laugh:


I love Cook-out! Have you tried their Cajun grilled chicken sandwich? Yum.


----------

